
Show HN: We’ve built a procedural advertising banner generation platform - LemRemy
https://abyssale.com/
======
orliesaurus
What do you mean by procedural? What are the advantages of procedural
generation in this context?

~~~
LemRemy
Instead of editing templates with your content like most of the editing tools
available out there, we have built an algorithm that generates truly unique
banners for your brand.

The main advantages are: speed, you don't need to fill templates. Uniqueness,
As it's not based on a static template, banners won't look the same.No design
skills required as opposed to banner maker platform like Canva.

------
wemaxx
Is the generation instant? Behind the scene to generate its banners? I'm
curious

~~~
LemRemy
It takes between 400 to 500ms to generate a banner

